# NAGOYA | Projects & Construction



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Nagoya* (名古屋市) is the largest city in the Chūbu region, the fourth-most populous city and third most populous urban area in Japan, with a population of 2.3 million in 2020. Located on the Pacific coast on central Honshu, it is the capital and the most populous city of Aichi Prefecture, and is one of Japan's major ports along with those of Tokyo, Osaka, Kobe, Yokohama, and Chiba. The principal city of the Chūkyō metropolitan area, which is the third-most populous metropolitan area in Japan with a population of 10.11 million in 2020.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Chunichi Building Reconstruction Plan | 

Description *: 
The Chubu Japan Building Reconstruction Plan (Chunichi Building Reconstruction Plan) is a 31-story skyscraper under construction in Sakae, Naka-ku, Nagoya City, Aichi Prefecture, with a height of 170 m and a total floor area of approximately 113,000 m2.
The exterior design of the new Chunichi Building will be a skyscraper that extends into the sky while setting back on the low-rise part with the motif of the current Chunichi Building.

Among the builder, the business entity is Chubu Nippon Building, the joint venture is Takenaka Corporation, the design is Takenaka Corporation, the project management (PJM) support is Mitsubishi Estate, and the construction management (CM) is Mitsubishi Estate Design. , Construction is done by Takenaka Corporation. 

The construction period is from February 1, 2021 to July 31, 2023 (planned).


◆ Location- 4-1-1, Sakae, Naka-ku, Nagoya City, Aichi Prefecture
◆ Floor area- 33 floors above ground, 1 floor above the tower, 5 floors below ground
◆ Height-158.877m
◆ Site area -6,852.35㎡
◆ Building area -5,927.07㎡
◆ Total floor area －117,300.12㎡ (Volume target area 101,235.57㎡)
◆ Structure-Steel structure, part (steel reinforced concrete structure, reinforced concrete structure)
◆ Use-Office, hotel, commercial facility, hall , Parking lot, district heating and cooling facility (DHC)
◆ Number of guest rooms-about 250 rooms
◆ Architect-Chinese newspaper company, Chubu Nihon Building
◆ Project management-Mitsubishi
estate ◆ Construction management-Mitsubishi estate design
◆ Designer / supervisor -Takenaka Corporation
◆ Constructor-Takenaka Corporation
◆ Dismantling-Scheduled from April 01, 2019 to February 28, 2022
◆ Start of construction-January 30, 2021 (starting ceremony), February 01, 2021 (start of construction) )
◆ Completion-scheduled for July 31, 2023
◆ Opening- scheduled for spring 2024


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Nagoya Marunouchi 1-chome plan*

*Description *: 
Shimizu Corporation, Fukoku Life, and Shimizu Comprehensive Development will build a new office building with 16 floors above ground, 85 m in height, and a total area of 48,000 m2 in 1-chome, Marunouchi, Naka-ku, Nagoya. Designed and constructed by Shimizu Corporation. Construction will begin in October 2021 and is scheduled to be completed in January 2024.

The exterior is designed with a structure in which vertical and horizontal frames support each other, inspired by the cityscape of Goban in Nagoya. The 1st to 3rd floors will be fully self-propelled parking lots, and the area of the standard floor exclusive area of the office floor is planned to be about 2,350 m2 (about 710 tsubo), which is the largest in Nagoya city. Adopting a basic seismic isolation structure, we will also focus on infectious disease countermeasures such as the introduction of non-contact technology and high-performance ventilation system.


◆ Location-1-16 Marunouchi, Naka-ku, Nagoya City, Aichi Prefecture
◆ Transportation-Nagoya Municipal Subway Sakuradori Line / Tsurumai Line "Marunouchi" Station, Nagoya Municipal Subway Higashiyama Line "Fushimi" Station
◆ Floors-16 floors above ground, 0 floors below ground
◆ Site area-4,819㎡
◆ Total floor area-46,000㎡ (Standard floor exclusive area area approx. 2,350㎡)
◆ Structure-Reinforced concrete construction, partly steel frame construction
◆ Earthquake countermeasures-Basic seismic isolation structure
◆ Applications-Office, parking lot
◆ Architect-Shimizu Corporation, Fukoku Life Insurance Company, Shimizu Sogo development
◆ designer - Shimizu Corporation
◆ builders - Shimizu Corporation
◆ start of construction - 2021 October schedule
◆ completion - 2024 01 may scheduled *around map*　plan land is, the main highway running through the city from east to west starting from the Nagoya Station " It is located in three directions facing "Sakura-dori". From Nagoya Station, where offices and commercial facilities are concentrated, it is within walking distance of about 1.2km along Sakura-dori, and there are 3 stations such as Nagoya Municipal Subway Sakuradori Line, Tsurumai Line "Marunouchi" Station, and Higashiyama Line "Fushimi" Station. It is blessed with convenient transportation, such as the availability of 3 routes. *The*　planned construction site for the *Nagoya International Center Building* "(tentative name) Nagoya Marunouchi 1-chome Project" will be on the east side of the "Nagoya International Center Building", which has 26 floors above ground, 1 floor of the tower, 3 floors below ground, and a height of approximately 102 m.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*200m building, Mitsubishi Estate, etc. to be developed in Sakae, Nagoya.








*

Nagoya City announced last year that the redevelopment company of the city-owned land "Sakae Plaza" in Sakae, Naka-ku and the adjacent area has been decided as a group represented by Mitsubishi Estate . It is equipped with a luxury hotel and movie theater in a skyscraper with a height of about 200 meters. Construction will begin in 2022, with the aim of opening in 2024.

The business operator is a group consisting of Japan Post Real Estate Co., Ltd., Meiji Yasuda Life Insurance Company, and Chunichi Shimbun, with Mitsubishi Estate as the representative . A basic agreement and a land sales contract will be signed between the city, which is the landowner, and Daimaru Matsuzakaya Department Store during FY2008. The group will purchase Sakae Plaza from the city for about 14.9 billion yen.

The skyscraper has a site area of 4866 square meters and a total floor area of about 99,000 square meters, and the city will apply the floor area ratio relaxation. It has 36 floors above ground and 4 floors below ground, and is about 200 meters high. It is the tallest building in the Sakae area, exceeding 180 meters from the Nagoya TV Tower.

Parking lots are provided on the 3rd and 4th basement floors, and Daimaru Matsuzakaya Department Store, which owns the adjacent area, operates commercial facilities on the 2nd to 4th basement floors. On the 4th to 6th floors, there is a cinema complex (complex movie theater) that assumes not only movies but also live sports.

In addition to offices for general businesses, the 9th to 25th floors will have an innovation base to recruit corporate and individual members and support the creation of new businesses. The policy is to attract the first foreign-affiliated luxury hotels in the city on the 7th to 8th floors and the 26th to 36th floors, and operators will be selected in the future.

According to the city, there were other applications from a total of three groups, represented by Sumitomo Corporation and Sekisui House . In the recruitment, Daimaru Matsuzakaya Department Store was required to develop high-class commercial facilities, and the city was in harmony with Hisaya Odori Park, which is undergoing redevelopment.

On the 23rd, the city's evaluation committee, which is composed of university professors and certified accountants and decides the business operator, gave 173.67 points out of 200 points to the group represented by Mitsubishi Estate, and made it the best proposer. We evaluated specific proposals for luxury hotels and entertainment theaters, as well as facility plans that take the environment and disaster prevention into consideration. As a request, he mentioned the creation of a plaza and a green space so that the facility would be integrated with Hisaya Odori Park.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

What about that Super long giant building at the Nagoya station?


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

MarciuSky2 said:


> 200m building, Mitsubishi Estate, etc. to be developed in Sakae, Nagoya.


FYI the design has changed a bit and the building height got upgraded to 211m
new render
















NAGOYA 名古屋 | Nishiki 3-Chome #25 Block Development...


information: height: 210.68m floors: 41 use: Office / Hotel start: 2022 complete: 2026 location: Nishiki 2-Chome, Naka-ku, Nagoya...




www.skyscrapercity.com






Chad said:


> What about that Super long giant building at the Nagoya station?


Read here from the Japanese section


Momo1435 said:


> It was announced that the new wall at Nagoya Station, the 180m tall, 400m wide new building at the Meitetsu station has been postponed, it will not go U/C as planned in 2022.
> 
> source:
> 
> ...


Whatever happens, Nagoya station will change quite a bit by the time the contruction of the Maglev connecting Tokyo to Nagoya will be completed in 2027 (there will likely be a delay due to the governor in Shizuoka that opposes the project). As far as I know, there are two skyscrapers (I expect > 200m) under planning in the West exit of the station, but no detailed info has leaked so far. This pic below taken from a homemade video can give us an idea of what the station could look like in a few years (but I do think the super-wide building will have a significant design change)


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

* Noritake Garden District Plan

Total Area : 11.8ha*

The largest residence building in the Nagoya area will be built in Noritake, Nishi-ku, Nagoya. Currently, a large-scale construction is being carried out in Noritake, Nishi-ku , according to the " *Noritake Garden District Plan* ".

"Noritake no Mori District Plan" is a magnificent project to complete the city around Nagoya Station over 10 years. It seems that a new concept commercial facility and residence building will be built in the Noritake Garden area.


It is planned to be the largest residence in the Nagoya area, with a site area of approximately 18,000 m2, a total of 462 units, and it seems to be directly connected to the newly constructed AEON MALL.




*





























ノリタケの森地区計画｜【公式】ザ・パークハウス 名古屋｜名古屋駅徒歩12分、総戸数462戸「ノリタケの森」✕「イオンモール」一体開発｜三菱地所レジデンス・三菱商事都市開発・野村不動産の新築分譲マンション


*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*International Exhibition Center Reorganization Concept / Total exhibition area of about 60,000 square meters.*

The Nagoya City Tourist and Cultural Exchange Bureau plans to rebuild the second exhibition hall, exchange center, and event hall following the new first exhibition hall by reorganizing the city's international exhibition hall (Port Messe Nagoya, Kinjofuto 2, Minato-ku). There is. The reorganization will expand the total exhibition area from the current 34,000 square meters to about 60,000 square meters. By the end of this fiscal year, the basic concept will be finalized and materialized as soon as possible.

　The City International Exhibition Center will consist of the 1st Exhibition Hall completed in 1973, the 2nd Exhibition Hall and Event Hall completed in 1987, the 3rd Exhibition Hall completed in 1993, and the Exchange Center. Of these, the 1st Exhibition Hall, which is significantly deteriorated, will be relocated to the south side of Kinjofuto Station on the Aonami Line. Currently, the construction of the new first exhibition hall (exhibition area of about 20,000 square meters) is underway, and it is scheduled to open in October 2022 together with the new convention facility.

　The new 2nd exhibition hall will be built on the site where the current 2nd exhibition hall, exchange center, and event hall were demolished. The exhibition space will be expanded to two floors, the exhibition area will be expanded, and the functionality will be enhanced. The third exhibition hall and the multi-storey car park will continue to be used as they are while being renovated. 

Mitsubishi UFJ Research & Consulting (MURC) and Sato Comprehensive Plan JV are in charge of formulating the basic concept. Approximate project cost, business method, schedule, etc. will be included in the basic concept.

　The site of the current Exhibition Hall 1 will be the site for expansion of "LEGOLAND". 



名古屋市／国際展示場再編構想／総展示面積約６万平米に – 日刊建設工業新聞


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Tower the First Nagoya Fushimi | U/C







































































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Proud Tower Nagoya Nishiki U/C


























*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454716968427134976


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Urbannet Nagoya Nexta Building U/C


























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*TIAD TOWER LUXURY HOTEL U/C






























































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Fine Tower Hisayaodori 





















































*

https://skysclinear.com/blog/0724-sakaekita/ ( Construction Pics)


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*FUJISOFT New Nagoya Building Project U/C*

Fujisoft Co., Ltd. New Nagoya Building Project is an office building with 14 floors above ground, 1 floor below ground, and a height of 60.937 m under construction at 4-chome, Meieki, Nakamura-ku, Nagoya. The scale of the new building is site area: 989 m2, building area: 782 m2, total floor area: 8,801 m2. The builder is FUJISOFT, and Obayashi is in charge of design and construction. Construction begin in May 2021 and is scheduled to be completed in late November 2022.










November 2021 construction status




































富士ソフト株式会社新名古屋ビルプロジェクト 建設工事の最新状況 22.07【2022年11月竣工予定】


富士ソフト株式会社新名古屋ビルプロジェクトは、名古屋市中村区名駅4丁目に建設中の地上14階、地下1階建て、高さ60.937ｍのオフィスビルです。新ビルの規模は、敷地面積：989㎡、建築面積：782㎡、延床面積：8,801 ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Chunichi Building Reconstruction Plan |
> 
> Description *:
> The Chubu Japan Building Reconstruction Plan (Chunichi Building Reconstruction Plan) is a 31-story skyscraper under construction in Sakae, Naka-ku, Nagoya City, Aichi Prefecture, with a height of 170 m and a total floor area of approximately 113,000 m2.
> ...


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Chunichi Building Reconstruction Plan |
> 
> Description *:
> The Chubu Japan Building Reconstruction Plan (Chunichi Building Reconstruction Plan) is a 31-story skyscraper under construction in Sakae, Naka-ku, Nagoya City, Aichi Prefecture, with a height of 170 m and a total floor area of approximately 113,000 m2.
> ...



Yesterday



















My Photo.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Ruins of Shirakawa No. 3 Building 79m U/C*






















































名古屋市　「白川第三ビル」の跡地　名駅４丁目ＯＴプロジェクト　地上16階、高さ約79mの「エニシオ名駅」　2022年8月24日の建設状況 - 陽は西から昇る！ 関西のプロジェクト探訪


－白川第三ビル跡－　名古屋駅前の「ミッドランド スクエア」と「モード学...



building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Ritz Carlton Nagoya 107m ! PRO


















*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570428356637888512


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

*Good Cycle Building*

OFFICE BUILDINGS

Nagoya

Architects: Asanuma Corporation, Nori Architects
Area : 2781 m²
Year : 2021
Photographs :Jumpei Suzuki








































































































































Source


----------

